# Steam - przelom w grach?

## soban_

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/ (-: chyba troche osob na to czekalo.

----------

## sebas86

Używam odkąd na www.gry.ubuntu-pomoc.org pojawiło się info jak uruchomić bez dostępu do beta testów.  :Smile: 

Gdyby komuś nie chciało się robić to ebuild robiony na szybkości (bez zależności, które są wymagane, a jest na pewno GTK3 z tego co pamiętam):

http://chomikuj.pl/sebas86/publiczne/Ebuilds/steam_ebuild_1.0.0.29,2451031705.tgz

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Gdyby komuś nie chciało się robić to ebuild robiony na szybkości (bez zależności, które są wymagane, a jest na pewno GTK3 z tego co pamiętam):
> 
> http://chomikuj.pl/sebas86/publiczne/Ebuilds/steam_ebuild_1.0.0.29,2451031705.tgz

 

Bug 442176

----------

## sebas86

Dzięki, mogłem się domyślić, że po takim czasie ktoś mógł napisać coś lepszego.  :Smile: 

Przydałoby się jeszcze w zależnościach media-libs/libtxc_dxtn (na pewno dla wszystkich mających na pokładzie integry Intela).

----------

